# مكن سحب بلاستيك



## elfayroz (11 يونيو 2013)

نحيط سياتدكم علما باننا وكلاء لشركة MJ الصينية وان لدينا مكن السحب بكل مقاساتة وانواعة بجودة وسعر ممتاز جدا وسرعة فى التوريد والتركيب واعمال الصيانة اللازمة لهذا المشروع من خلال عقد صيانة وتوافر قطع الغيار 



شركة الفيروز لاستيراد مكن البلاستيك 
للأستعلام
[email protected] / [email protected] e-mail :
- 01149798453 - 20237421917
المريوطية – فيصل – الجيزة
شقة 31 الدور الثالث عمارة 6 من رقم 70 عمارات ابراج بنك النيل


----------

